# Error codes after Battery Disconnect



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi. After reconnecting the battery I get all kind of error codes mostly safety systems like parking sensors, lane assist, front assist, and etc. help


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

Same happened to me. I had an OBDEleven coming in the next day that I used to clear them all and everything went back to normal.


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

Cleared all of it but ACC with car running turned steering wheel all the way left and then right. I will go for run to see if it clears ACC after driving it for awhile.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

WhiteWind said:


> Hi. After reconnecting the battery I get all kind of error codes mostly safety systems like parking sensors, lane assist, front assist, and etc. help


if you just drive the vehicle they all go away. Did you bother to read the OM?


----------



## doubledbl (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey Whitewind, did you use an ODB to clear the errors or did they clear automatically.


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

doubledbl said:


> Hey Whitewind, did you use an ODB to clear the errors or did they clear automatically.


Cleared all but ACC by turning ignition on and turning steering wheel all the way left and then right. ACC cleared itself after I drove less than a mile (ACC = Adaptive cruise control)


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

WhiteWind said:


> Cleared all but ACC by turning ignition on and turning steering wheel all the way left and then right. ACC cleared itself after I drove less than a mile (ACC = Adaptive cruise control)


Try this turn on the adaptive cruise control then do the clearing again. For me at times when doing an OBD Eleven scan it give me a data bus error for the ACC. I clear it and when I have the ACC on it never comes out as a fault. For some reason the ACC can't be tested properly with the OBD Eleven


----------

